# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Trebamo mamu za HRT - hitno

## šmučka

Zvali su sa HRTa.
Rade emisiju koja se radno zove Sasvim obicni ljudi - doktor u kuci na temu pripreme za porod.
Trebaju jednu frisku mamu (da joj beba nije starija od 6 mj.) da isprica kako se ona pripremala za porod.
Emisija ne ide u zivo, znaci mogu se javljat i mame koje imaju tremu  :Grin:  .

----------


## zrinka

samo zg?

----------


## šmučka

pretpostavljam da da, snima se u studiju.
ak bi ti bas jako htjela mogu provjerit  :Grin:  .

----------


## šmučka

Podizem.
To je ista ekipa koja radi Maju, veli cura da su sve njihove gosce, usprkos tremi, na kraju zadovoljne.
Mame s tremom, navalite  8) .

----------


## Vrijeska

da sam smršala možda bih se i javila ovako ne dolazi u obzir jer ću dati loš primjer u nepravilnom hranjenju - ostalo sve % (literatira, vježbe, radionice, tečajevi ...)

----------


## šmučka

Ne mora to biti od nezdrave prehrane.
Ja sam natukla preko 20 kg a jela sam zdravije nego sad.
Sigurna si da ne bi zanemarila kile:uliz,uliz?

----------


## buby

nisam baš smršala  :Embarassed:  
dominik je 01.03. - znači, malo smo prešli 6 mjeseci
zadovoljavamo uvjete?

----------


## Vrijeska

Eto, Dominikova će mama!
A Domagojeva (tj. ja  :Grin:  ) će drugi put

----------


## šmučka

Vrijeska, drzim te za rijec  :Grin:  .
Buby, zadovoljavate  :Smile:  . 
Saljem ti PP.

----------


## Anita-AZ

Obavezno javite termin emisije da gledam nasu buby!  :D

----------


## leonisa

buby i dominik!!!!! :D 
 :Love:

----------


## buby

evo, čula sam se sa novinarkom, snimanje bi trebalo biti 21.09.
držte mi srećke

----------


## apricot

Buby, ti ćeš stvarno ukrasiti ekran!
javi kad te možemo gledati...

----------


## Anita-AZ

Kad je mm vidio ovaj topic, pita da li trebaju tatu da prica kako se oni pripremaju za porod?   :Grin:

----------


## buby

da, i to bi trebali
bum im rekla

----------


## Nika

buby :D

----------


## Vrijeska

> Buby, ti ćeš stvarno ukrasiti ekran!



a kaj ja nisam lepa?!  :Grin:

----------


## buby

FYI
HTV2  04.10.2006.  16:10 - Sasvim obični ljudi: Pripreme za porod

bez cerekanja molim, prvi put sam na teveju, nadam se da sam od treme uspjela nekaj pametno reći  :Grin:

----------


## apricot

To je sutra!

Buby, podigni opet tijekom sutrašnjeg dana.
Znam da si bila odlična!

----------


## leonisa

jeeeeee!! moram vas gledati!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Love:

----------


## buby

danas je  :Wink:

----------


## apricot

podižem, sad će početi!

----------


## apricot

Joj, buby, super si!

----------


## Jelka

A jel trudnica "naša"?

buby, prava informirana mama!   :Love:

----------


## toma_06

super buby :D

----------


## Anita-AZ

Buby je rodena zvijezda!   :Heart:  Izvrsno je govorila, brzo, jasno, koncizno, pametno, bez trunka (vidljive) treme!

Bravo, bravo!  :D

----------


## Paulita

Bravo buby!

----------


## buby

fala cure  :Embarassed:  
imala sam tremu; htjedoh reći još tonu toga  :Grin:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Bilo je super   :Heart:

----------


## apricot

> fala cure  
> imala sam tremu; htjedoh reći još tonu toga


rekla si taman sve što je trebalo: odmjereno i pametno.
baš si bila rodilja kakvu bi svatko poželio   :Heart:

----------


## Nika

buby, odlicna si bila, bravo! 
 :D

----------


## Luna Rocco

buby, bila si izvrsna i jako si mi lijepa.  :Smile:  




> A jel trudnica "naša"?


Ti to ozbiljno?  :Grin:

----------

